# michigan salmon



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

just got back from a ludington salmon trip i took 3 of my kids and one grandson .fishing up there has gotten pittiful most boats only caught 0 -1 fish a few had 2 we only got 3 but my 9 yr old grandson got a king that went 20lbs and was thrilled to death i think next time we will go to ny instead .now i got to get back to the perch and walleye


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

I never go salmon fishing in Ludington/ Manistee Michigan area until late September or early October did not get up there last year, but have always caught a lot of salmon or limited out. Was thinking about making a trip back up there this year. Will have to call some of the bait shops to see what type of fishing report they give me. I did hear that salmon fishing has been down the last couple of years. Steelhead I hope you have better luck walleye and perch fishing. The main thing is you had a good time with your children and grandchildren and your 9 year old grandson will never forget the big king salmon he caught.


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

My friend lives relatively close to the Frankfort area. He just told me this may be the last good salmon run in Lake Michigan due to the alewife population crashing. I MAY go to the Betsie Oct 8-9 and give it a shot.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

we all had a good time but the water temps are like here the captain said the state doesnt stock near what they use to and the water is 76 degrees at 80 ft down . next year i am going with my cousin and fish in the finger lakes for atlantics and lakers . instead of paying for a charter we will use his boat .


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Caught 17 in NY last week only 2 under 15 lbs


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

4 were over 25


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

good fishing crg2 did you go out of niagra or wilson olcot ?


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

fritoking said:


> My friend lives relatively close to the Frankfort area. He just told me this may be the last good salmon run in Lake Michigan due to the alewife population crashing. I MAY go to the Betsie Oct 8-9 and give it a shot.


I've hooked up on 4 salmon while steelhead fishing on the Betsie. Unfortunately didn't land any of them. Still was a lot of fun.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

Haven't fished the Betsie in years usually fish the Little Manistee below Tippy Dam. Try not to fish to close to Tippy Dam it is to crowded elbow to elbow lol. I have had a lot of fun over the years fishing for salmon.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

fritoking said:


> My friend lives relatively close to the Frankfort area. He just told me this may be the last good salmon run in Lake Michigan due to the alewife population crashing. I MAY go to the Betsie Oct 8-9 and give it a shot.


Do you know what is causing the alewife crash?


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

kapposgd said:


> Do you know what is causing the alewife crash?


They are competing with zebra muscles for food and the muscles are winning.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

kapposgd said:


> Do you know what is causing the alewife crash?


Harsh winter's and Zebra Mussels


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Unfortunately, Lake Michigan is going through adjustments and the Kings arent evolving quick enough. I use to go to Michigan for salmon from 91 to 2005. Ive watched the runs dwindle and left them to go to NY since 2006. Bigger crowds but the fishing is great. 
The most ironic part to the crash is that is what the biologist wanted when they stocked salmon. Alewive die offs were a huge issue back then. Now the problem no longer exists but the salmon fishery suffers because Kings cant get enough of them alewives and only dial on them as a main food source. 
I wish Lake Michigan luck but there is a silver lining. Lake Huron crashed a decade before Lake Michigan. Now the fishery is excellent for walleye, smallies, whitefish, etc. The steel is strong and atlantics are getting stronger. 
See you boys in NY this fall!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Try posting in the out of state forum please


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

The problem is Michigan and the feds keep upping the Lake Trout stocking....salmon are being replaced.


----------



## Ksochor (Aug 29, 2015)

Not saying there is not some truth to what you guys are saying about Lake Michigan. Because the last few years have been tough. However I just got back last night from my annual trip up north and it was great we put 75 salmon in the box and brought back 4 gallons of fresh cured eggs to wreak havoc on local chrome....


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Ksochor said:


> Not saying there is not some truth to what you guys are saying about Lake Michigan. Because the last few years have been tough. However I just got back last night from my annual trip up north and it was great we put 75 salmon in the box and brought back 4 gallons of fresh cured eggs to wreak havoc on local chrome....


Lake, pier, river fishing?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksochor (Aug 29, 2015)

ejsell said:


> Lake, pier, river fishing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


In the lake but I will say it was skinny water and it rained all day yesterday and I am certain some moved up because they were definitely staging


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Good info.


----------

